# 76ers trade Eric Snow to Cavaliers for Kevin Ollie & Kedrick Brown



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*76ers trade Snow to Cleveland for Ollie, Brown (7-20-04)*

CLEVELAND CAVALIERS:
Eric Snow

PHILADELPHIA 76ERS:
Kevin Ollie & Kedrick Brown


RealGM.com Trade Checker


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

time will tell who gets the best of this deal. i think the cavs do because snow does so much much for whatever team he plays for.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Yeah. Philly Mngmt are dumbarses. Come on! Ollies contract is crap and Brown is a bust.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I dont understand this trade for either side. The Sixers give up there best point guard, maybe there gonna play AI there. The Cavs already have McInnis. Jeff and Snow are on the same level and both vets. They should get a young point guard not one that has peaked. Snow isnt a outside shooter either which they need help at. They also need a four. They didnt fill any needs.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

If this is true, Cleveland is easily the winner. He easily becomes their best point guard, and a seasoned vet who can tutor James and others on playmaking and calm leadership. This is a nice move for the Cavs.

I dont understand the deal from Philly's perspective. I assume this means Iverson is going to shift back the point, since Ollie is a backup PG right out of central casting. He does most things well enough to be a decent backup for any team, but nothing well enough to merit starter's minutes. And I have never understand the hype around Kedrick Brown. In my opinion he's had plenty of chances to demonstrate that he can be an impact player in the league. But evidently Philadelphia wants to give him another one otherwise, this trade makes no sense.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Remember that Snow is due 30 million dollars over the next five years. Meanwhile, Ollie is due 12 over the next four years, and Kedrick is due 2.3 million next year. Philly saves about 15-16 million dollars long term in salary. There's your justification.


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

Snow is 31 years old and earns a lot of money for his status but he can be a really important pick if the Cavs are willing to trade Mcinnis and Z for something. Great trade for 76ers because they saved some cash thats what they needed !


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

i think they may trade mchinnis and big z for kurt thomas, shandon anderson and moochie norris/frank williams.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> i think they may trade mchinnis and big z for kurt thomas, shandon anderson and moochie norris/frank williams.



i would hope so..

as a knick fan i would let both of em walk.... or Z at the very least.

The Dampier deal is reaching a closing point for the Knicks. Z would be GREAT cap relief, and losing anderson would be almost as if the knicks won the lottery lol.

I doubt the Cavs would want moochie norris though.... Anderson's bad contract is horrible enough...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Nice trade for both teams. 76ers are trying to rebuild and trading Snow was a key move. Though they did have to take the horrid contract of Ollie, he is better at D than Snow; as is Brown. 76ers seem to be slowly molding themselves into a pretty good defensive team. For the Cavs, Eric Snow gives them a very good PG if McInnis gets injured, who can pass, hit J's, and play solid D.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> ...they did have to take the horrid contract of Ollie, he is better at D than Snow; as is Brown.


Eric Snow is one the best defensive point guards in the league. He is the up there with Divac and Fisher for taking charges and is always put on the opposition's bigger guard. Eric Snow is a grade A defender. I don't think you know what you're talking about.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> 
> 
> Eric Snow is one the best defensive point guards in the league. He is the up there with Divac and Fisher for taking charges and is always put on the opposition's bigger guard. Eric Snow is a grade A defender. I don't think you know what you're talking about.


Snow _used_ to be a Grade A defender, now he's gotten older. As far as taking charges, from what little I've seen of Phily in the last year or so, he's not up there with Derek Fisher, Reggie Miller, or Divac in terms of taking charges, but he's still a good defender nonetheless. Having seen Kevin Ollie in a lot of Pacers games, I can honestly say this guy can't play offense but is a top5 defender in the league at the PG position. Kendrick Brown is actually a pretty good defender, and will be a force in the league (mark my words) at the defensive end soon.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> Snow _used_ to be a Grade A defender, now he's gotten older. As far as taking charges, from what little I've seen of Phily in the last year or so, he's not up there with Derek Fisher, Reggie Miller, or Divac in terms of taking charges, but he's still a good defender nonetheless. Having seen Kevin Ollie in a lot of Pacers games, I can honestly say this guy can't play offense but is a top5 defender in the league at the PG position. Kendrick Brown is actually a pretty good defender, and will be a force in the league (mark my words) at the defensive end soon.


Who are the PGs who are better than Eric Snow? Mike James, Lindsay Hunter, Jason Kidd, and Bobby Jackson are the only ones who are close. I watched Snow all season, and his defense hasn't stepped down at all.

And it seems right now Kedrick Brown has become a force at the buffet line. It's a shame, since he had to know this was a critical year for him.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> i think they may trade mchinnis and big z for kurt thomas, shandon anderson and moochie norris/frank williams.


I don't think that the Cavs are planning to trade McInnis but I am positive that they have no intention to trade Z.


----------

